# Lice? PG goats



## RainySunday (Feb 5, 2012)

I have called everywhere asking if they have python dust, and no one does, but one feed store has Prozap Zipcide Dust, which is also for lice/bugs.  The package doesn't say if it safe for preg. animals.  It does say no milk with drawl time and that it is fine for dairy animals.  Our girls are due in about a month (one is due in two months).  What says the goat gurus?


----------



## elevan (Feb 5, 2012)

I've not familiar with it.  

What's the active ingredient?


----------



## elevan (Feb 5, 2012)

You can order Python Dust from Jeffers and get it in a couple of days.  The lice are icky but they aren't really gonna cause more than irritation to your goats...so a few days won't hurt.

http://www.jefferslivestock.com/product.asp?camid=LIV&pn=Y2-P6


----------



## pridegoethb4thefall (Feb 5, 2012)

I literally JUST got off the phone with my goat vet (5 minutes ago) because I noticed some wierd little bumps on my nursing doe's shoulders and the vet said it was mites. I htought it was something horrible, but no, just mites.

She sadi you can use Sevin powder, the same stuff  you use on poultry for mites. Get it on the back sides and back of legs, not on udder though.
She said it is safe for all the goats, the one that is nursing, the 2 month old baby AND my pregnant goat. Mine are pygmy goats.

I think the powder will work as a deterent for lice and ticks too? She said to also try Tea Tree oil directly on the spots as it works as an antibacterial and helps heal. You could try the tea tree oil on the bugs on your goat- I dont think it is bad for pregnant goats since the vet reccomended it for my pregnant doe.


----------



## EggsForIHOP (Feb 5, 2012)

elevan said:
			
		

> You can order Python Dust from Jeffers and get it in a couple of days.  The lice are icky but they aren't really gonna cause more than irritation to your goats...so a few days won't hurt.
> 
> http://www.jefferslivestock.com/product.asp?camid=LIV&pn=Y2-P6


What she said....I've heard of using Sevin Dust too...but I just use the Python Dust because it's what I was taught first...too bad you don't live down the road, I have an extra canister I'd bring ya... (I tend to loose things and end up with extra later when i DON'T need it!)

And LICE ARE ICKY!!!  When I saw them last month outta nowhere pop up on my goats I got the MAJOR heebie jeebies!  BLEH!  But it's such an easy fix, I didn't let it stop me from too many goat kisses!


----------



## SassyKat6181 (Feb 5, 2012)

I've been using this on the chickens.  You can get it at TSC.  http://www.tractorsupply.com/gordon-s-reg-dairy-livestock-dust-1-lb--2213358   It doesn't contain the "carbaryl" that the Sevin does.


----------

